# Sub ohm juice recommendations...



## Coera (26/3/15)

Give us your rcommendations on juices for modern vaping??


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

I need suggestions for myself for sub ohm vaping, i got my subtank yesterday? And want to know what juice to get i like fruity, subtle flavours? I fancy these new gourmet flavours as well!!

Thanx


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

@Coera sub ohm vaping brings out a whole new world of possibilities. lower resistance and high wattage options have an incredible difference on a juice. a juice you may have tried on a simple twisp tank is now totally different when sub ohming.

my recommendations are to definitely get higher vg juices. sub ohm tanks are along the lines of drippers and everything is enhanced! so the NIC content and the PG throat hit are also greatly increased.

off the top of my head i would say to get some bombies juice, its a must have for your subtank


----------



## phanatik (26/3/15)

Hey @shaunnadan ... who stocks Bombies?


----------



## WHeunis (26/3/15)

No menthol on that list...
By far and without measure is my love for menthol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

phanatik said:


> Hey @shaunnadan ... who stocks Bombies?



Vape King http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/bombies-high-vg.html

my personal favourites are : Black out city, Kiss the ring, Nana cream


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> No menthol on that list...
> By far and without measure is my love for menthol!


Haha, yeah soz!! I forget as it is not in my mind to vape any menthol ever!! But yits on there now!!

Thanx


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Coera sub ohm vaping brings out a whole new world of possibilities. lower resistance and high wattage options have an incredible difference on a juice. a juice you may have tried on a simple twisp tank is now totally different when sub ohming.
> 
> my recommendations are to definitely get higher vg juices. sub ohm tanks are along the lines of drippers and everything is enhanced! so the NIC content and the PG throat hit are also greatly increased.
> 
> off the top of my head i would say to get some bombies juice, its a must have for your subtank


Thanx yeah must say was quite disgusted last night with my juices i have, almost thought i made a mistake with subtank, but i only have juice for my evod....and let me tell you wasnt a pleasurable experience!! 

Ordered from craft vapour will possibly recieve tomorrow, and lets see!! Hoping its good!!


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

what juices did you order?


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> what juices did you order?


Ordered the berry 3mg vg80%, the peachy one also 3mg and yellow submarine 6mg!!


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

the peachy one is nice


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Coera sub ohm vaping brings out a whole new world of possibilities. lower resistance and high wattage options have an incredible difference on a juice. a juice you may have tried on a simple twisp tank is now totally different when sub ohming.
> 
> my recommendations are to definitely get higher vg juices. sub ohm tanks are along the lines of drippers and everything is enhanced! so the NIC content and the PG throat hit are also greatly increased.
> 
> off the top of my head i would say to get some bombies juice, its a must have for your subtank



Just note that bombies does not wick well at all in the SubTank with the RBA...those channels are way too small for max/high VG juices - dry hit city


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Well check the poll, fruity and desserts/candy looks like the juice.......note for the juice mixers!!


----------



## Keith Milton (27/3/15)

I have a Kanger Subtank Mini and i have been using Suicide Bunny -Mothers Milk, Bombies Nana Cream and the range of Vape King Juices, and it has not yet given me a Dry Hit yet. Although the High VG juice does tend to give you a dry hit every fourth or so pull.


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Recieved my package from craft vapour!! Great service you guys should give them a try, craftvapour.co.za!


Looks great, cant wait tasting this!! 
Will keep you guys posted on my experience with the juice!!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------

